# Artworks.



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

Some of my art. Most of this stuff is kinda old, but I haven't been drawing in a while. so, I hope you like it.

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/imag ... aa0376.jpg

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/imag ... 71b64f.jpg

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/imag ... ec06fe.jpg

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/imag ... 541075.jpg

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/imag ... 938054.jpg

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/imag ... 49c56d.jpg

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/imag ... 6ccf2f.jpg

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak- ... 6_4701.jpg

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/phot ... =500800850

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak- ... 9_9157.jpg

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/imag ... 18568b.jpg

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak- ... 7_2006.jpg
This last one is the most recent... I started it.. but was unable to fix the smudge... so I stopped where it is. XD


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

good stuff, keep it up


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow. I love the first and fifth ones. And the last one looks like Brad Pitt. Was that intentional? lol


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah, it was brad pitt... I was seeing if I could still draw... XD


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Love it. I like the slightly dark morbid feel to some of it-I hope you don't find that an insult, something tells me you won't though.


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

actually, some of it was suppose to have a morbid undertone (some of those more than others).


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, I thought it was meant to, I love it.


----------

